# African Comet (Farrell, 1962)



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Can anyone confirm or otherwise that the one time *African Comet* (later Comet / Cape Alava), built Ingalls Litton, Pascagoula in 1962, is still in the reserve fleet in the St James River.
If she has been scrapped, can anyone say where and when.
Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

andysk said:


> Can anyone confirm or otherwise that the one time *African Comet* (later Comet / Cape Alava), built Ingalls Litton, Pascagoula in 1962, is still in the reserve fleet in the St James River.
> If she has been scrapped, can anyone say where and when.
> Thanks in advance
> Andy


All I can find is that the ship was downgraded to disposal status 2013, she is presently slated for scrapping.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The October 2014 Marad inventory shows she is still at James River, did not make the cut for historical status so disposal will be pretty soon. 

Joe


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Joe ...

Sorry, seems I didn't thank you for this info back then ! I was wondering if you have an update on her disposal ?

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I don't know when the African Comet Cape Alava is not longer listed in the March 2016 inventory.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Joe ....


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I knew an engineer named Eli Rantanas who had sailed years for Farrell but then he met a woman. She wanted Eli to come ashore but they compromised. Eli went to work sailing Bethlehem Steel Great Lakes ore carriers. Eli said Farrell owned Bethlehem or vice versa. 

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------

